# Addio Verena



## Non Registrato (21 Novembre 2011)

Ti saluto anche qui dove hai trascorso ore con me. Ti ho voluto bene per davvero . amarax


----------



## elena_ (21 Novembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ti saluto anche qui dove hai trascorso ore con me. Ti ho voluto bene per davvero . amarax


Amarax!

...grazie!


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Novembre 2011)

elena_ ha detto:


> Amarax!
> 
> ...grazie!


Sto male


----------



## Simy (21 Novembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Sto male


possiamo immaginare il tuo dolore....
ti abbraccio
Simy


----------



## Minerva (21 Novembre 2011)

amarax...com'è stato possibile?i bambini?
santo cielo che strazio


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Novembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> amarax...com'è stato possibile?i bambini?
> santo cielo che strazio


il suo male è tornato. e stavolta non ce l'ha fatta.


----------



## elena_ (21 Novembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Sto male


Sì...e posso solo lontanamente immaginare il tuo stato d'animo...fragilissima e fortissima Amarax...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (21 Novembre 2011)

oddio mi dispiace tantissimo


Amarax ti abbraccio forte


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Novembre 2011)

Ele e quintina: un abbraccio


----------



## Nocciola (21 Novembre 2011)

Sono veramente desolata.....
Un abbraccio a te e un pensiero ai suoi bimbi....


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Novembre 2011)

*Marito, Compagno, Fratello nella vita di Verena*



farfalla ha detto:


> Sono veramente desolata.....
> Un abbraccio a te e un pensiero ai suoi bimbi....


... ed al Marito ... e' sempre stato presente nei suoi momenti bui

Un grande UOMO!

Mari'


----------



## Eliade (21 Novembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ti saluto anche qui dove hai trascorso ore con me. Ti ho voluto bene per davvero . amarax


 E' terribile...io l'ho letta davvero pochissimo, ma una notizia del genere è sempre dolorosa! Mi spiace tantissimo.

Un abbraccio anche a te Amarax.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (21 Novembre 2011)

mi ricordo benissimo la prima risposta che mi diede quando raccontai la mia storia:

"Già fatto, già visto e ho anche la maglietta!"



aveva ragione su tutto quello che mi disse


----------



## Nausicaa (21 Novembre 2011)

l'ho incrociata pochissimo... ma mi sento di dire che mi dispiace, per tutte le persone a cui manca e mancherà, e per la famiglia...
Mi ricordo una donna forte, estremamente decisa e sicura... questa era l'immagine che mi dava...


----------



## Minerva (21 Novembre 2011)

ho discusso con lei tante volte, perché tutte e due non ci tenevamo nulla di non detto. ma sempre con il rispetto e la voglia di dircene ancora quattro in simpatia
non era banale, era donna della quale riuscivi a leggere grande femminilità tra le righe e tutto il suo percorso è sempre stato descritto con leggerezza e ottimismo


----------



## Daniele (21 Novembre 2011)

Ama, un abbraccio forte forte!!! Povera Verena, una donna magnifica sotto tantissimi aspetti.


----------



## Fabry (21 Novembre 2011)

Sono veramente basito, ho scambiato con lei alcuni post e la leggevo sempre volentieri, donna di grande intelligenza e concretezza.
Un pensiero per suo marito e i suoi bimbi.


----------



## Buscopann (21 Novembre 2011)

Mi aveva anche ignorato sul vecchio Forum di Tradimento dopo una grande litigata. Tutto perde di significato di fronte a queste tragedie. Non sono bravo a trovare le parole in queste occasioni. In genere cerco sempre di ritrovare una persona in un testo di una canzone, in una poesia o in un passaggio di un libro. Per lei (anche se non l'ho mai conosciuta di persona) mi è venuta in mente questa:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=haCt4TJb4hs&feature=related

Ciao

Buscopann


----------



## Ospite2 (21 Novembre 2011)

*Sento il bisogno*

Sento anch'io il bisogno di piangere anche qui una donna che ha dato tanto a tanti qui con intelligenza e profondità.


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Novembre 2011)

*Bello*



Buscopann ha detto:


> Mi aveva anche ignorato sul vecchio Forum di Tradimento dopo una grande litigata. Tutto perde di significato di fronte a queste tragedie. Non sono bravo a trovare le parole in queste occasioni. In genere cerco sempre di ritrovare una persona in un testo di una canzone, in una poesia o in un passaggio di un libro. Per lei (anche se non l'ho mai conosciuta di persona) mi è venuta in mente questa:
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=haCt4TJb4hs&feature=related
> ...


Che bel pensiero.


----------



## bastardo dentro (21 Novembre 2011)

ma come???? sono sconvolto. aveva due bimbi.....


----------



## aristocat (21 Novembre 2011)

E' solo terribile.


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Novembre 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Mi aveva anche ignorato sul vecchio Forum di Tradimento dopo una grande litigata. Tutto perde di significato di fronte a queste tragedie. Non sono bravo a trovare le parole in queste occasioni. In genere cerco sempre di ritrovare una persona in un testo di una canzone, in una poesia o in un passaggio di un libro. Per lei (anche se non l'ho mai conosciuta di persona) mi è venuta in mente questa:
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=haCt4TJb4hs&feature=related
> ...



l'ho fatto anche io con http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xwtdhWltSIg&ob=av3e...per la musica che ti scava dentro e ti fa aprire gli occhi sul brutto della vita


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Novembre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ama, un abbraccio forte forte!!! Povera Verena, una donna magnifica sotto tantissimi aspetti.


ti abbraccio anche io. Un saluto. chiudo...


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Novembre 2011)

*Dove sei andata.*

Non ci sto.non ci credo.
Non ci posso credere.
 me lo hanno comunicato ora. che senso ha, proprio Lei, cosi sicura, cosi determinata, vivace, brillante, aspra  alla volte, dura, perchè sincera e leale. Verena,vengo qui e non ci sei piu', ti hanno portata via. Vorrei avere la Fede che non ho, sto male.

E' tutto uno spavento.
Il mio abbraccio Verena, forte.

Miciolidia


----------



## Minerva (21 Novembre 2011)

Ospite2 ha detto:


> Sento anch'io il bisogno di piangere anche qui una donna che ha dato tanto a tanti qui con intelligenza e profondità.


non riesco a riprendermi


----------



## Chiara Matraini (21 Novembre 2011)

Sono molto addolorata nell'apprendere questa notizia.


----------



## MK (21 Novembre 2011)

Sono senza parole. Non ci posso credere. Non è giusto. No.


----------



## Andy (21 Novembre 2011)

Caspita. Mi dispiace.


----------



## Sole (21 Novembre 2011)

Anche a me... è una tragedia.


----------



## Ospite2 (21 Novembre 2011)

*...*



Minerva ha detto:


> non riesco a riprendermi


Figurati io.
Chi l'ha qui conosciuta sa quanto ha dato a tanti sia con la sua intelligenza sia con la sua disponibilità umana. Aveva costruito con parecchi di noi un'amicizia basata su stima e calore.


----------



## Thana (21 Novembre 2011)

Una donna che mi ha aiutato col suo esempio ad avere dignità anche in momenti in cui non me ne fregava niente della dignità.
Che con le sue parole e la sua risata mi ha permesso di ridere e tirare fuori il coraggio che era momentanemente  venuto meno.
Una gran bella persona, forte, coraggiosa e con la  schiena dritta.Salda e ritta.
Mi mancherai Vere.
Un abbraccio forte e un pensiero alle sue stelle di bambini e a suo marito.
Sono atterrita.
Asudem


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Novembre 2011)

Il fatto che non ti leggeremo più non vuol dire che tu non leggerai noi...
Ciao ciao piccola grande Verena!!!
c'è una continuità che non si spezza... molte delle tue parole e dei tuoi pensieri ormai fanno parte di noi e di altri...
Una carezza a tuo marito ed ai tuoi bimbi
a te cara "Bacio!"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QZOzirz2KF4&feature=related

Mailea


----------



## oceansize (21 Novembre 2011)

che tristezza, quanta profondità e intelligenza perdute. e l'ironia. 
di sicuro avrà lasciato molto di sé ai suoi figli come a noi che l'abbiamo conosciuta così poco, questa è la mia speranza.
ciao


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Novembre 2011)

Passavo di qua ogni tanto sperando sempre di rileggerti. Pocah.


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Novembre 2011)

Vorrei salutare anche io Verena. Abbiamo condiviso su questo forum momenti difficili. Non sempre eravamo allineate ma indubbia era la sua profondita' e capacita' di mettersi in discussione. Mi piace pensare che almeno era in pace con se'. Sicuramente lo era grazie al lungo percorso che ha compiuto. Un abbraccio. Dererum


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Novembre 2011)

Sono sconvolta. Eri una persona speciale, di te, ricordo il tuo entusiasmo e la passione che mettevi in tutte le cose che facevi.
Un pensiero a tuo marito e ai tuoi bambini.   Holly


----------



## Quibbelqurz (22 Novembre 2011)

[video=youtube;l1BTWCpEFRQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l1BTWCpEFRQ[/video]


----------



## Rabarbaro (22 Novembre 2011)

Un saluto.

L'ultimo.

Ciao Verena.


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Novembre 2011)

Oggi, non è piu' semplice di ieri da accettare., Imparero' a subire anche questo spavento, questa paura nel non riuscire a capire il perchè. Con Lei e attraverso di lei con Voi ( tutti ) ho condiviso l'Anima, e quella corda che ha legato la mia presenza in questa stanza   ora la sento strappata, eppure se son qui è perchè esiste, vituale, ma non per questo meno autentica, perchè se di Anima si parla, non c'è fisicità che sia importante.

Verena non conosceva tinte deboli nelle sue manifestazioni, erano pari al Suo Viso, schietto, aperto, forte e fragile insieme. Le risate, i suoi commenti che partivano "a fucilata", secca, che miravano piu' precisamente al cuore di quanto io stessa non riuscissi a fare. Spari decisi, capaci sempre di farti sobbalzare ,  perchè miravano al suo , che è quello di tutti di noi.

Lei che sempre ha avuto quella onestà di guardarsi allo specchio senza farsi sconti, era  cio' che pretendeva da Lei stessa, è ciò che la Vita ha presteso da lei. 

Sono qui,  perchè sento il bisogno di stringerla ricordando cio' che insieme abbiamo vissuto. Nella sua stanza preferita come ha ricordato qualcuna.

miciolidia


----------



## Kid (22 Novembre 2011)

Non ho parole, questa notizia mi è piombato in testa come un sasso. 

Eri un'amica, rimarrai sempre la mia Dea.

Ciao carissima


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Novembre 2011)

"Già fatto, già visto e ho anche la maglietta!"



Eccola, è qui.


micio.


----------



## JON (22 Novembre 2011)

La coerenza di Verena prende forma e acquisisce significato col suo ultimo atto.

La vita va vissuta con dignità, rispetto e dedizione. 

Lo farei volentieri un altro match con lei.

Ciao Verena.


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Novembre 2011)

*io...*

pensavo che mai più avrei scritto qui...meno che mai in una simile circostanza.
Spiritosa, pungente, leale, qualche volta incazzosa, onesta intellettualmente come sto cercando, a gran fatica, di diventare io. Cara, solare...un abbraccio. Sono incredula e non riesco a dirti altro...ma tu sai.



Emmanuelle Arsan


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Novembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Oggi, non è piu' semplice di ieri da accettare., Imparero' a subire anche questo spavento, questa paura nel non riuscire a capire il perchè. Con Lei e attraverso di lei con Voi ( tutti ) ho condiviso l'Anima, e quella corda che ha legato la mia presenza in questa stanza   ora la sento strappata, eppure se son qui è perchè esiste, vituale, ma non per questo meno autentica, perchè se di Anima si parla, non c'è fisicità che sia importante.
> 
> Verena non conosceva tinte deboli nelle sue manifestazioni, erano pari al Suo Viso, schietto, aperto, forte e fragile insieme. Le risate, i suoi commenti che partivano "a fucilata", secca, che miravano piu' precisamente al cuore di quanto io stessa non riuscissi a fare. Spari decisi, capaci sempre di farti sobbalzare ,  perchè miravano al suo , che è quello di tutti di noi.
> 
> ...


micio.....


----------



## oscuro (22 Novembre 2011)

*Mi spiace*

Mi spiace...aver avuto qualche scontro con lei...posizione diverse...oscuro era diverso...!Rimango basito...possibile andarsene a 44 anni???Ogni tanto mi capita di pensar alla morte......vorrei andarmene quqando non avrò più voglia di vivere.....!!Mi ha fatto piacere rileggere vecchi frequentatori......di questo posto....magari con animo più sereno potrebbero tornare a postare....!!


----------



## Ultimo (22 Novembre 2011)

A leggervi si nota come questa persona sia entrata dentro voi,  mi sono rattristito leggendovi.
Non mi resta che unire il mio saluto al vostro, ed un pensiero va anche al marito che dovrà affrontare più di voi, più di noi, il lutto.


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Novembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> micio.....





Chi sei  Cara? mettiamoci una firma, è già tutto cosi orribile...


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Novembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Oggi, non è piu' semplice di ieri da accettare., Imparero' a subire anche questo spavento, questa paura nel non riuscire a capire il perchè. Con Lei e attraverso di lei con Voi ( tutti ) ho condiviso l'Anima, e quella corda che ha legato la mia presenza in questa stanza   ora la sento strappata, eppure se son qui è perchè esiste, vituale, ma non per questo meno autentica, perchè se di Anima si parla, non c'è fisicità che sia importante.
> 
> Verena non conosceva tinte deboli nelle sue manifestazioni, erano pari al Suo Viso, schietto, aperto, forte e fragile insieme. Le risate, i suoi commenti che partivano "a fucilata", secca, che miravano piu' precisamente al cuore di quanto io stessa non riuscissi a fare. Spari decisi, capaci sempre di farti sobbalzare ,  perchè miravano al suo , che è quello di tutti di noi.
> 
> ...


sto come te...ama


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Novembre 2011)

Non scrivo più su questo forum ma oggi, appena saputa la notizia, non ci ho pensato due volte.
Cara Vere, conservo ancora le tue lezioni "astrali" e ricordo con piacere le risate che ci siamo fatte insieme quando non capivo niente!
Avevi sempre ragione, hai detto sempre la verità ma con grande delicatezza, a me, che ero tra le più piccole ed inesperte della vita. Grazie degli insegnamenti che mi hai dato, il mio modo di vedere e di pensare è cambiato e migliorato grazie a te.
Grazie Vere.


----------



## Non registrato (22 Novembre 2011)

Passionale e lapidaria. Sempre certa di sé e delle sue idee. E dietro tanto coraggio, tanta forza e tanta concretezza. 
E' stato un vero colpo questa notizia, terribile. Ero rimasta che ne eri uscita, che dopo tanta fatica avevi vinto la tua battaglia. Ma l'hai fatto comunque, e i tanti pensieri che leggo qua ne sono un'altra prova.  Che tristezza.
Brugola


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Novembre 2011)

*Amiche carissime,*

per quanto straziante l'idea che una donna come Verena non ci sia più, è di consolazione almeno poter dividere questo momento ritovandoci.
So per certo che Lei sta bene, io lo so per certo.
Spero tanto che il marito, e i suoi figli trovino una ragione...

Io non la dimentichero mai, ne sono certa.

Iris


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Novembre 2011)

*STO MALE*

sto male!!

Verena era una gran donna, una donna vera!

...mi dispiace e mi tocca moltissimo!!


(prendo a prestito solo una volta la sua classica chiusura)


Bacio.



Iago


----------



## oscuro (22 Novembre 2011)

Un pò triste rileggervi tutti in questa terribile occasione......!!


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Novembre 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Un pò triste rileggervi tutti in questa terribile occasione......!!



Tristissimo....ciao Oscù e ciao a tutti.

Iago


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Novembre 2011)

*Grazie*

Unica tra tanti, m'hai sempre trattato con gentilezza, obiettività e disinteresse.
Non hai esitato a spezzare pubblicamente una lancia in mio favore anche quando sembrava che io fossi un appestato.
Come dimenticarTi?
Ti sia lieve la terra, Verena, e possa Tu riposare in pace.
F.


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Novembre 2011)

verena non l'ho mai conosciuta di persona, ma gli scambi intensissimi che abbiamo avuto su questo forum mi sono restati dentro. sono arrivata qui affranta, distrutta, con la mia vita, la mia relazione, la mia maternità andate in pezzi ...e lei mi ha preso sotto la sua ala protettrice ...con la sua sincerità, la sua profondità, la sua umanità, mi ha teso davvero una mano in quel periodo oscuro ..avevo stima di lei, ammirazione e affetto, affetto vero ..stamattina ho saputo ..sto male, ho i brividi, sto male ...grazie verena, ovunque tu sia, spero ti arrivi la mia riconoscenza e il mio affetto (ellina69)


----------



## pink (22 Novembre 2011)

Ti lascio un saluto, un abbraccio al marito e ai figli.
Ciao Verena.


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Novembre 2011)

*scusa*



Non Registrato ha detto:


> Chi sei  Cara? mettiamoci una firma, è già tutto cosi orribile...


pensavo andasse di default.

emma


----------



## astonished (22 Novembre 2011)

*Mi dispiace, l'ho pensata pochi giorni fa.*

Ho appreso questa tristissima notizia stamattina: ultimamente non frequento assiduamente il forum perchè preso da altri impegni. Giorni fa pensavo ai tempi in cui mi ero appena separato ed alla scoperta di questo forum, alle prime cose che scivevo ed agli stati d'animo di quel periodo, così ho ripensato proprio a Lei che fu la prima ad accogliermi. Qualche volta ci eravamo scritti anche in privato: Lei aveva capito quanto stessi in difficoltà e seppe aiutarmi, fu, insieme ad altre, una delle persone che cominciarono a farmi aprire gli occhi, a darmi quella "spintarella" necessaria a chi è in salità e non ce la fa a sormontarla; la pensavo proprio pochi giorni ed ho pensato che magari dietro tanti di quegli utenti "Non registrati" potesse esserci Lei, ma non era così perchè il suo stile l'avrei riconosciuto. Di fronte alla scomparsa di una persona solitamente sto zitto, perchè le parole possono sembrare anche di circostanza, voglio però dire che Lei è riuscita a trasmettermi un senso di solidità e di concretezza che in più di un'occasione le ho riconosciuto, perchè quelle sono doti che io cerco in una donna matura e per questo l'ammiravo.

Ciao Verena, spero che il mio pensiero possa avvolgerti insieme a quelli di molti altri e restituirti un po' di quel calore che tu mi hai dato quando ero gelato da ciò che mi era appena accaduto.

Un abbraccio a te ed ai tuoi cari.


----------



## bastardo dentro (22 Novembre 2011)

è difficile dire cosa si prova in queste circostanze nell'aver perso una persona "virtuale". c'eravamo scambiati gli indirizzi di posta, ci scrivevamo e condividevamo una faticosa risalita nei rispettivi matrimoni. faceva la mia stessa professione ed era una persona forte ed al contempo molto, molto dolce. il dolore, nonostante la "virtualità" del rapporto arriva forte, percepisco un forte vuoto.  il pensiero va ai suoi bimbi che hanno perso il loro angelo ed al compagno di una vita che ha il compito ora più gravoso. che le preghiere di tutti noi possano illuminare il loro cammino.

riccardo


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Novembre 2011)

Non ci posso credere.
Era e rimarrà una Donna fantastica.
Ranatan


----------



## Nordica (22 Novembre 2011)

Addio cara!

sono venuta anche io per salutarti qui dove ti ho conosciuta.
con me sei sempre stata giusta!

mi dispiace che non sei più qui con noi. forse qualche consiglio adesso lo potrai dare direttamente da la su!

in mezzo alle stelle che brillano, sei te!

Nordica


----------



## Minerva (22 Novembre 2011)

sapete una cosa; stavo pensando che può sembrare strano provare tanta tristezza di fronte alla morte di una persona sconosciuta.
ma il fatto è che non lo era affatto...perché di verena sapevo molto di più della vicina di casa che è mancata mesi fa che incontravo ogni giorni e della quale conoscevo il viso.
sapevo cose intime della sua vita, pensieri , sensazioni ed emozioni.
cosa la faceva arrabbiare, divertire, soffrire, le sue passioni, interessi
e tutto qursto mondo ha lasciato un grande vuoto


----------



## Mal Registrato (22 Novembre 2011)

*Tristezza infinita*

La incontrai sul forum nel peggior momento della mia vita...
a Lei che non ho mai visto e conosciuto, và il mio pensiero...e un sentito Grazie


Illuso


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Novembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> sapete una cosa; stavo pensando che può sembrare strano provare tanta tristezza di fronte alla morte di una persona sconosciuta.
> ma il fatto è che non lo era affatto...perché di verena sapevo molto di più della vicina di casa che è mancata mesi fa che incontravo ogni giorni e della quale conoscevo il viso.
> sapevo cose intime della sua vita, pensieri , sensazioni ed emozioni.
> cosa la faceva arrabbiare, divertire, soffrire, le sue passioni, interessi
> e tutto qursto mondo ha lasciato un grande vuoto


Non è strano per nulla. Per anni nel forum ci siamo scambiati il buon giorno quasi quotidianamente. Per anni abbiamo condiviso cazzeggio, confidato preoccupazioni, scambiato opinioni su ogni genere di argomento. Attraverso la scrittura, se si è sinceri, (e moltissimi di noi lo erano), ci si scambia molto di più di quanto possa avvenire con chi magari si vede e si tocca tutti i giorni.
Era un'epistolario quotidiano, al quale molti di noi hanno contribuito quotidianamente. Come si fa a non soffrire quando si viene a sapere che chi ci ha fatto sorridere, divertire, arrabbiare, sfogare ecc., non c'è più?
A me ancora non sembra vero.
Iris


----------



## oscuro (22 Novembre 2011)

Mi piacerebbe saper qualcosa in più...adesso c'è solo la fredda notizia della sua dipartita.....ma chi era Verena?Oltre a discuterci due o tre volte di lei non sapevo nulla....!!


----------



## La Bannata (22 Novembre 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi piacerebbe saper qualcosa in più...adesso c'è solo la fredda notizia della sua dipartita.....ma chi era Verena?Oltre a discuterci due o tre volte di lei non sapevo nulla....!!


""" ma chi era Verena? """


Semplicemente una donna forte e fragile, con i suoi pregi ed i suoi difetti ... come noi tutti.

Mari'


----------



## oscuro (22 Novembre 2011)

Mi ci scontrai perchè affermava che non doveva dar conto al marito delle proprie azioni e del proprio corpo.....scontro cruento..trovavo molto poco condivisibile il suo pensiero.........adesso è tutto così inutile!!!


----------



## La Bannata (22 Novembre 2011)

*So per certo che la gradira' molto*

Questa non poteva mancare

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Efz3s7QiM8

Ciao Verena.


Mari'


----------



## MK (22 Novembre 2011)

La Bannata ha detto:


> Questa non poteva mancare
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Efz3s7QiM8
> 
> ...


Bel pensiero Marì.


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Novembre 2011)

Non riesco a mettermi in contatto con lettrice.

All indirizzo che ho mi rifiuta la email.


Ho aperto la sua pagina su face. dal suo compleanno, a cui rispose, è passato nemmeno un mese, forse , ma è una consolazione inutile per noi , si è addormentata senza soffrire.
Micio


----------



## disperata54 (22 Novembre 2011)

anche io vorrei unirmi a voi , per ricordare VERENA grande donna di un umanita ' infinita ........grande abbraccio 
ai suoi piccoli<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3


----------



## disperata54 (22 Novembre 2011)

anche io vorrei unirmi a voi , per ricordare VERENA grande donna di un umanita ' infinita ........grande abbraccio 
ai suoi piccoli<


----------



## job (22 Novembre 2011)

Ciao Verena.
Grazie di tutto.
Un bacio.

giobbe


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Novembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> sapete una cosa; stavo pensando che può sembrare strano provare tanta tristezza di fronte alla morte di una persona sconosciuta.
> ma il fatto è che non lo era affatto...perché di verena sapevo molto di più della vicina di casa che è mancata mesi fa che incontravo ogni giorni e della quale conoscevo il viso.
> sapevo cose intime della sua vita, pensieri , sensazioni ed emozioni.
> cosa la faceva arrabbiare, divertire, soffrire, le sue passioni, interessi
> e tutto qursto mondo ha lasciato un grande vuoto


Non è strano, non è strano affatto. Come dici tu, non era un'estranea. E come ho detto io all'inizio dell'altro tred, chi l'ha conosciuta, chi l'ha vissuta anche solo minimamente non può non ricordarla. Perché lei era così: sapeva nel bene o nel male penetrare le persone. Sapeva dare amicizia e allo stesso tempo schiaffoni, sapeva incassare senza voltare le spalle, arrabbiandosi, cantandotene quattro, ma poi... poi nulla, poi "Bacio!".

Sono due le canzoni che vorrei lasciare a Verena, la prima scelta in base al mio gusto e al mio sentire e la seconda perché so quanto a lei piacesse, e quanto le piacesse Rachel 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QYraP8N9A6c

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5WxPyUzWSPA

Ciao a tutti. 

p.s. vista la circostanza che mi ha spinto verso questi lidi vi lascio dicendovi che spero con tutto il cuore di non rileggervi più.


----------



## lothar57 (22 Novembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> possiamo immaginare il tuo dolore....
> ti abbraccio
> Simy


Ciao Simy,ma chi era Verena e quanti anni aveva??e amarax??scusa ma non ci capsico niente


----------



## Simy (22 Novembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao Simy,ma chi era Verena e quanti anni aveva??e amarax??scusa ma non ci capsico niente


utenti del vecchio forum...io non li ho conosciuti ma di fronte ad una tragedia simile non posso che stringermi nel loro dolore.
da quel che ho capito aveva 44 anni (ma non vorrei scrivere cavolate)


----------



## Ospite2 (22 Novembre 2011)

*.*



lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao Simy,ma chi era Verena e quanti anni aveva??e amarax??scusa ma non ci capsico niente


Verena era stata una delle prime utenti del forum. Ha scritto per anni dando la sua disponibilità anche a un rapporto di vera amicizia che ha avuto con molti di noi.
La malattia l'ha colpita anni fa e tutto il forum le si era stretto vicino con partecipazione sincera. 
Non è stata bannata perché quando c'è stato il ban non era nel forum.
Ha deciso di andarsene.
La malattia si è ripresentata. Pensavamo in molti che avrebbe superato anche questa recrudescenza. Così non è stato.


----------



## Minerva (22 Novembre 2011)

verena votò al sondaggio e fu cancellata insieme agli altri; era presente.


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Novembre 2011)

Ospite2 ha detto:


> Verena era stata una delle prime utenti del forum. Ha scritto per anni dando la sua disponibilità anche a un rapporto di vera amicizia che ha avuto con molti di noi.
> La malattia l'ha colpita anni fa e tutto il forum le si era stretto vicino con partecipazione sincera.
> Non è stata bannata perché quando c'è stato il ban non era nel forum.
> Ha deciso di andarsene.
> La malattia si è ripresentata. Pensavamo in molti che avrebbe superato anche questa recrudescenza. Così non è stato.


è stata bannata anche lei. sentiva la mancanza del forum, ma non ha mai chiesto di essere riammessa.


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Novembre 2011)

*Ciao Verena*

Sono ancora incredula! Credevo le cose stessero andando meglio e la notizia mi ha colta di sorpresa... travolgendomi di ricordi... delle ore qui... dell'incoraggiamento costante, lucido e comprensivo allo stesso tempo di Verena. Che persona straordinaria! Che disastro!
Rita (Amelia)


----------



## contepinceton (22 Novembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ti saluto anche qui dove hai trascorso ore con me. Ti ho voluto bene per davvero . amarax


Amarax, come sempre, hai fatto cose bellissime...

Ciao Vere. 
Le mie parole sono queste...
[video=youtube;YD8i0jUmbF8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YD8i0jUmbF8&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Novembre 2011)

Non riesco a non pensarti.


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Novembre 2011)

Quando a letto vo la sera
viene d'angioli una schiera.
Due si stan del letto al pié,
due da capo presso a me,
due ne vanno al fianco destro,
due ne vanno al lato manco,
due mi copron pian pianino,
due mi svegliano al mattino,
due mi mostran, dolci in viso,
il cammin del Paradiso


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (23 Novembre 2011)

chiunque tu sia........


mi si stringe il cuore a leggerti.........


ti abbraccio


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Novembre 2011)

Quintina, hai il mio.


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Novembre 2011)

*Non è facile*

Leggerevi,mi si stringe il cuore,spaventa e il dolore che provate è palpabile credetemi.

Le piu' sentite condoglianze.





blu


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Novembre 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n36JtRPoEGI


----------



## lothar57 (23 Novembre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> chiunque tu sia........
> 
> 
> mi si stringe il cuore a leggerti.........
> ...


Quintina vediamo se tu mi aiuti..nessuno mi risponde...io non conoscevo la persona di cui parlate.potresti gentilmente dirmi qualcosa??


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (23 Novembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Quintina vediamo se tu mi aiuti..nessuno mi risponde...io non conoscevo la persona di cui parlate.potresti gentilmente dirmi qualcosa??


veramente ti ha risposto Ospite 2 e anche in maniera esaustiva

comunque ti mando un mp e ti dico meglio i dettagli. Lasciamo che questo thread sia per le persone che vogliono salutare verena


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Novembre 2011)

*sono attonita*

sono attonita

ho appena sentito Ama (grazie cara per avermi contattata) eccomi 
ho ancora ben in mente tante parole della cara Verena, che mi accolse qui, insieme a tanti altri di voi, in piena tempesta. 
mai banale, sempre chiara e lucida, ironica ma mai crudele
le volevo bene, come ho voluto e voglio ancora bene a diversi di voi, non la dimenticherò mai

un abbraccio mia cara Ro, e un pensiero di affetto per i tuoi figli e tuo marito

un abbraccio anche tutti voi che in questa triste occasione ho riletto qui

megliosola/lilith


----------



## Ospite Mailea (23 Novembre 2011)

*La morte non è niente.*

La morte non è niente.

Non conta.

Io me ne sono solo andata nella stanza accanto.

Non è successo nulla.

Tutto resta esattamente com’era.
 Io sono io e tu sei tu e la vita passata
 che abbiamo vissuto così bene insieme
 è immutata, intatta.

Quello che siamo stati l’uno per l’altro,
 lo siamo ancora.
 Chiamatemi con il mio vecchio nome.
 Parlate di me con la facilità che avete sempre usato.
 Non cambiate il tono della vostra voce.
 Non assumete un’aria forzata di solennità o di dolore.
 Ridete come abbiamo sempre riso
 degli scherzi che facevamo insieme.
 Sorridete, pensate a me e pregate per me.

Fate che il mio nome rimanga per sempre
 quella parola familiare che è stata.

Pronunciatelo senza sforzo,
 senza che diventi l’ombra di un fantasma.
 La vita significa tutto ciò che ha sempre significato.
 È la stessa che è sempre stata.
 C’è una continuità assoluta, ininterrotta.
 Cos’è questa morte se non un incidente insignificante?
 Perché dovrei essere lontana dal vostro cuore
 dal momento che non sono con voi?

Vi sto soltanto aspettando da qualche parte,
 molto vicino, appena svoltato l’angolo.

Va tutto bene.


----------



## Nocciola (23 Novembre 2011)

Ospite Mailea ha detto:


> La morte non è niente.
> 
> Non conta.
> 
> ...


Bellissima, quando è morta la mia migliore amica, l'ho letta e riletta...


----------



## Ospite2 (23 Novembre 2011)

*Tranquilli*

Era necessario ricordare Verena qui per comunicarlo alle tante persone che qui l'hanno conosciuta e che qui hanno trovato conforto e aiuto da lei e da altri.
Non abbiate timore di un rientro in massa di coloro che sono stati espulsi.
Potete risparmiarvi post di cattivo gusto che squalificano chi li scrive.


----------



## kay76 (23 Novembre 2011)

Io non ho conusciuto Verena, ho letto solo per caso qualche suo intervento leggendo qualche vecchia discussione.
Mi associo voi e la vostro dolore per la perdita di una persona cara.
Purtroppo ci sono persone che per ignoranza, superbia, stupidità non fanno un passo indietro neanche di fronte alla morte e questo mi ha rattristato.
Questa persona ha tentato di sporcare questo 3d pieno di dolore ma anche di amore, ma per conto mio non ci è riuscito. 
Un abbraccio a tutti voi


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Novembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Non ci sto.non ci credo.
> Non ci posso credere.
> me lo hanno comunicato ora. che senso ha, proprio Lei, cosi sicura, cosi determinata, vivace, brillante, aspra  alla volte, dura, perchè sincera e leale. Verena,vengo qui e non ci sei piu', ti hanno portata via. Vorrei avere la Fede che non ho, sto male.
> 
> ...



Ciao Micio.

che tristezza che tengo. Ti abbraccio razza di disastro! 

Lettrice


----------



## Buscopann (23 Novembre 2011)

Ciao Mailea
avrei voluto rileggerti in un'occasione diversa. 
Parole bellissime, di vita e non di morte.

Buscopann


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Novembre 2011)

Mi sono scontrato a volte duramente con Verena, e l'ultima volta proprio sulla malattia. Non volle capire il mio pensiero. Non le ero simpatico. Ma le dinamiche del forum sono una cazzata di fronte alla morte. La notizia della sua scomparsa mi ha sconvolto. 
Ho avuto recentemente un dolore dello stesso tipo in famiglia. 
E' stato per me riviverlo daccapo.
Al ricordo di Verena voglio aggiungermi anch'io.

Jesus


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Novembre 2011)

*Grazie.....*

Ciao Veri. Fay


----------



## Non Registrato (24 Novembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ciao Micio.
> 
> che tristezza che tengo. Ti abbraccio razza di disastro!
> 
> Lettrice






Lettrice, cara...

anche io avrei voluto leggerti in un momento diverso.


----------



## Non Registrato (24 Novembre 2011)

Qui ti ho conosciuta e qui ti saluto. Vere, soprattutto adesso mi tornano in mente le tue parole, parole dure e pesanti che, forse, non ho mai accettato. Avevi ragione, su tutto. Un bacio ai tuo bimbi e un abbraccio a te. COntinua a consigliarmi con la schiettezza di cui eri capace.
Ciao Vere.
Soleluna80


----------



## jamesbond (24 Novembre 2011)

Ciao Verena, ti avevo conusciuto anni or sono nel vecchio forum, una ragazza speciale, abbraccio i familiari.

JB


----------



## Non Registrato (24 Novembre 2011)

Ringrazio l'admin per avermi abilitato.
Entro in punta di piedi solo per ricordare l'amica intelligente, sottile e determinata che avrebbe riso ironicamente nel sentirsi salutare così: "Addio Crotala Suprema".

Bruja


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (24 Novembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ringrazio l'admin per avermi abilitato.
> Entro in punta di piedi solo per ricordare l'amica intelligente, sottile e determinata che avrebbe riso ironicamente nel sentirsi salutare così: "Addio Crotala Suprema".
> 
> Bruja


Ciao Bruja


----------



## Minerva (24 Novembre 2011)

ciao bruja


----------



## Fabry (24 Novembre 2011)

Ciao Bruja.


----------



## Buscopann (24 Novembre 2011)

Ciao Bruja

Buscopann


----------



## Non Registrato (24 Novembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ringrazio l'admin per avermi abilitato.
> Entro in punta di piedi solo per ricordare l'amica intelligente, sottile e determinata che avrebbe riso ironicamente nel sentirsi salutare così: "Addio Crotala Suprema".
> 
> Bruja




ciao Bruja

amarax


----------



## Ospite2 (24 Novembre 2011)

*Bruja*



Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ringrazio l'admin per avermi abilitato.
> Entro in punta di piedi solo per ricordare l'amica intelligente, sottile e determinata che avrebbe riso ironicamente nel sentirsi salutare così: "Addio Crotala Suprema".
> 
> Bruja


Hai pienamente ragione.
La forza e l'ironia di Verena avrebbero apprezzato un ricordo dolce e lieve.


----------



## MK (24 Novembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ringrazio l'admin per avermi abilitato.
> Entro in punta di piedi solo per ricordare l'amica intelligente, sottile e determinata che avrebbe riso ironicamente nel sentirsi salutare così: "Addio Crotala Suprema".
> 
> Bruja


Bruja...  un abbraccio.


----------



## Minerva (24 Novembre 2011)

ritorna la  tristezza dei tempi di gladiatrice; altro grande lutto del forum.
ma allora mi pare ci fosse il sentore che lei rischiasse seriamente la vita e nonostante questo i suoi scritti erano solari, leggeri e tranquillizzanti.
ma parlo veramente di tanto tempo fa; forse solo bruja ricorderà


----------



## Non Registrato (24 Novembre 2011)

*Se volete he*

Qualcuno puo' far parlar ancora questa donna e metterci il link di un suo post ?

Grazie






ciao blu


----------



## Non Registrato (24 Novembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Qualcuno puo' far parlar ancora questa donna e metterci il link di un suo post ?
> 
> Grazie
> 
> ...


Ci sono post bellissimi, e' difficile sceglierne uno. Leggete nel vecchio forum. E poi ci sono le sue perle di saggezza, non sono difficili da trovare. E uno stile inconfondibile, vivace, intelligente, accogliente. 

Mi viene in mente "non e' che se imposti lavaggio delicato con un amante ti esce lavaggio delicato"; oppure: "il casello per lasciarlo era dieci uscite fa!", ma sono solo piccoli esempi. Citazioni di letture, racconti di viaggi, e quando raccontava le trame dei film.

Così "ricca". Profonda ma leggera. 

Pocah


----------



## tenebroso67 (25 Novembre 2011)

Quando approdai sul vecchio forum nel 2008, Verena fu' una delle prime persone che rispose ai miei interventi.

Posso solo dire che la notizia mi ha sorpreso.......mi dispiace davvero.

Tenebroso67


----------



## Non Registrato (25 Novembre 2011)

"Crotala Suprema "


e chi ce la fa a leggerti...piangerei ancora per ore...ed ore...


----------



## Non Registrato (25 Novembre 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jkRrzAo9Wl4&feature=related


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Novembre 2011)

ciao dolce e saggia verena, non ti dimenticherò mai.
un bacio grande e spero che ti arrivi fino al cielo.


----------



## Non Registrato (28 Dicembre 2011)

*Verena????? Santo cielo!*

Non ci possocredere. Ero un ragazzo molto incazzato con le donne per via del suo essere ripetutamente lasciato. Uno che scriveva le sue storie per confrontarsi col mondo degli adulti , in cui le logiche da ragazzo iperprotetto dalla famiglia non gli permettevano di maturare. Scrivevo le mie storie come un diario tragicomico e miincazzavo se venivo preso in giro, anche se quello che scrivevo spesso attirava ilarità. All'epoca, nel 2006, venivo catapultato in questomondo fantastico dei forum, in cui ognuno diceva la sua. Io leggevo quello che mi dicevano gli altri, ma poi facevo sempre di testa mia. Ero sempre cosi impressionato dai post di verena, molto lunghi, analitici, arguti. Mi sembra di ricordare che ci litigai per non mi ricordo quale motivo. Litigai anche con altri. Fui bannato. Ritornai. Rilitigai. 

A pensarci adesso, quante cazzate!

Adesso dopo anni scrivo con l iphone dal mio letto e, non riuscendo a dormire, ho pensato di venire qui. Sono a letto. La lampadina della abatjour è fulminata, quindi gli occhi mi si rischiarano dal biancore dello schermo. Leggo il titolo del topic e penso che verena è stata bannata o penso a qualche altra cazzata tipica delle chat. Anche se il dubbio mi rimane. E poi scopro che verena è morta. A 44 anni. E gli occhi mi si bagnano. Come adesso mentre scrivo. Come si fa a morire a 44 anni??
Verena, poi. Quanto mi sembrano lontane anni luce le cazzate che scrissi qui anni fa, offendendo lei e anche altri. Quanto mi sembra una cazzata ingenerale litigare con la gente ora. Io non l'avevo mai conosciuta, ma mi dispiace davvero che sia successo. Magari potessi leggere un suo post o una sua risposta a quello che ho scritto adesso. Spesso aspettavo le sue risposte, ma mi sa che stavolta non arriveranno. 

Addio Verena. Che la terra ti sia leggera.

Massimo - Insonne di Seattle


----------



## Minerva (28 Dicembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Non ci possocredere. Ero un ragazzo molto incazzato con le donne per via del suo essere ripetutamente lasciato. Uno che scriveva le sue storie per confrontarsi col mondo degli adulti , in cui le logiche da ragazzo iperprotetto dalla famiglia non gli permettevano di maturare. Scrivevo le mie storie come un diario tragicomico e miincazzavo se venivo preso in giro, anche se quello che scrivevo spesso attirava ilarità. All'epoca, nel 2006, venivo catapultato in questomondo fantastico dei forum, in cui ognuno diceva la sua. Io leggevo quello che mi dicevano gli altri, ma poi facevo sempre di testa mia. Ero sempre cosi impressionato dai post di verena, molto lunghi, analitici, arguti. Mi sembra di ricordare che ci litigai per non mi ricordo quale motivo. Litigai anche con altri. Fui bannato. Ritornai. Rilitigai.
> 
> A pensarci adesso, quante cazzate!
> 
> ...



un saluto, insonne.ti ricordo pieno di rabbia ....molto simile a quella di daniele; felice che sia solo un ricordo.
verena rimane in tutto quello che possiamo ancora leggere di lei e in quello che è riuscita a trasmetterci


----------



## oscuro (28 Dicembre 2011)

*Ciao*

Caio massimo!!!


----------



## Non Registrato (28 Dicembre 2011)

Ciao Insonne

Secondo me le eri simpatico e i vostri siparietti erano molto divertenti. Si può rileggere molto nel forum vecchio, e lei trasmette una vitalita' che stride particolarmente con quello che e' successo. 

Comunque tu hai scritto un post bellissimo, davvero chissà cos'avrebbe detto! 

Ciao,


Sabrina - pocahontas 






Non Registrato ha detto:


> Non ci possocredere. Ero un ragazzo molto incazzato con le donne per via del suo essere ripetutamente lasciato. Uno che scriveva le sue storie per confrontarsi col mondo degli adulti , in cui le logiche da ragazzo iperprotetto dalla famiglia non gli permettevano di maturare. Scrivevo le mie storie come un diario tragicomico e miincazzavo se venivo preso in giro, anche se quello che scrivevo spesso attirava ilarità. All'epoca, nel 2006, venivo catapultato in questomondo fantastico dei forum, in cui ognuno diceva la sua. Io leggevo quello che mi dicevano gli altri, ma poi facevo sempre di testa mia. Ero sempre cosi impressionato dai post di verena, molto lunghi, analitici, arguti. Mi sembra di ricordare che ci litigai per non mi ricordo quale motivo. Litigai anche con altri. Fui bannato. Ritornai. Rilitigai.
> 
> A pensarci adesso, quante cazzate!
> 
> ...


----------



## Non Registrato (30 Dicembre 2011)

*Domanda senza possibile risposta*

Perché chi meriterebbe di vivere serenamente sino alla fine dei propri giorni nell'interesse dell'intero genere umano purtroppo finisce presto ed invece chi, anche in questo posto, farebbe meglio a togliersi dai marroni una volta per tutte resiste e continua ad imperversare non rendendosi conto dell'inutilità della propria esistenza? Perchè? Why? Pour qui? Weil?


----------



## Simy (30 Dicembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Perché chi meriterebbe di vivere serenamente sino alla fine dei propri giorni nell'interesse dell'intero genere umano purtroppo finisce presto ed invece chi, anche in questo posto, farebbe meglio a togliersi dai marroni una volta per tutte resiste e continua ad imperversare non rendendosi conto dell'inutilità della propria esistenza? Perchè? Why? Pour qui? Weil?


a questa domanda una volta una persona mi rispose: "perchè le anime buone Dio le porta con se, e lascia sulla terra chi ancora deve espiare i suoi peccati."


----------



## Minerva (30 Dicembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> a questa domanda una volta una persona mi rispose: "perchè le anime buone Dio le porta con se, e lascia sulla terra chi ancora deve espiare i suoi peccati."


che culo


----------



## Simy (30 Dicembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> che culo


è lo so....ma è cosi che mi hanno risposto il giorno che è morta una mia amica (aveva 21 anni)


----------



## Minerva (30 Dicembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> è lo so....ma è cosi che mi hanno risposto il giorno che è morta una mia amica (aveva 21 anni)


quello è un dio da psicanalisi.Verena aveva tante cose da fare qui e soprattutto due figli da accudire.


----------



## Simy (30 Dicembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> quello è un dio da psicanalisi.Verena aveva tante cose da fare qui e soprattutto due figli da accudire.


ma infatti! sono d'accordo con te...però leggendo quella domanda mi è tornato in mente quel giorno....e quella telefonata che mi diceva che lei non c'era più.....lei che avevo visto la sera prima..... 

forse è un dio da psicanalisi...ma forse credere che sia in un posto migliore aiuta noi comuni mortali a superare il dolore


----------



## Quibbelqurz (30 Dicembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Perché chi meriterebbe di vivere serenamente sino alla fine dei propri giorni nell'interesse dell'intero genere umano purtroppo finisce presto ed invece chi, anche in questo posto, farebbe meglio a togliersi dai marroni una volta per tutte resiste e continua ad imperversare non rendendosi conto dell'inutilità della propria esistenza? Perchè? Why? Pour qui? Weil?


Io vedo la morte di chi poteva vivere al posto mio come un segnale di dover portare avanti la sua causa per quel poco o tanto che ho creduto. Nel portar avanti i suoi progetti incompiuti, la sua consapevolezza vive in me e non mi fa pesare troppo la sua mancanza.


----------

